

Seven New Mini-Frogs Found – Among Smallest Known - bandrami
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/06/150604-frogs-new-species-brazil-rainforest-science-animals/

======
userbinator
_with some species only growing to about about 0.3 inch (a centimeter) long._

What? 0.3 inches is 0.76cm, and a centimeter is 0.4 inches.

